

VisualCaptcha for Wordpress released - BrunoBernardino
http://wordpress.org/extend/plugins/visualcaptcha/

======
BrunoBernardino
visualCaptcha is an innovative concept (drag & drop existed, yes, but no
complete captcha like this one) on Captchas.

Try it out and leave feedback. You have it available for any PHP site (non-
Wordpress) on <http://visualcaptcha.net>

